# Change from parent visa 103 to 143 waiting time?



## Hongco1990 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I already lodged a non contributory visa application subclass 103 for my parents and application date was in October 2013. 

However, currently my parents wish to switch to subclass 143 contributory parent visa.

My agent advised that I would have to do a fresh new application and waiting time will start from the beginning (2-2.5 years from now if I do a new application now). This means the waiting time since October 2013 till now will not be taken into consideration if we change from 103 to 143 visa

However, my friend's father was exactly in same situation and my friend told me his father was in shorter waiting period when switching from 103 to 143 visa application

1. Could you please advise if it is possible to switch to subclass 143 (withdraw 103 application) and the waiting time while applying for 103 visa still counts?

2. If I decide to switch to 143 visa, do I have to submit personal info/passports/forms all over again or just need to fill in Form 47PA?

Thank you and I look forward to your reply


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AFAIK, it would be a completely new application, you'd need to resubmit all documents, and the processing time would start over again.


----------



## QuyenDo (May 12, 2016)

Hi Hongco,
I also plan to switch my parent visa from 103 to 143. Can I know how was your case handled? 
Do I have to wait another 18 months to be contacted by a case officer? And is the waiting time for 103 reset to zero when I start my 143?
Thanks


----------

